# Snot rockets!



## cootkiller

What is your favorite nickname for the slimers?
Snot Rocket?
Slough Shark?
Hammer Handle?
North Dakota Barracuda?
Let's hear 'em

cootkiller


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I'm partial to SLOUGH SHARK........and the little ones we call HAMMER HANDLES !!! :bop:


----------



## njsimonson

My personal favorite is "Slimer" because it was a school nickname given to me by Nodak Duke for my love of spring pike fishing.


----------



## duckslayer

I'd have to say either "slimer" or the ever popular....."snake"


----------



## curty

Around here we call them GATORS..cause of the teeth.


----------



## strand

I've always called em snakes.


----------



## WARDEN247

My grandfather used to call them snoots for some reason.


----------



## 870 XPRS

snakes and slough sharks are a close race for first, we actually have one of them nicknamed "whiteback", the biggest snake i've ever seen and we've had him inches from the icehole on more than one occasion, just taunting us of course.


----------



## speedbow20

Somewhere I heard the term years ago here in Montana, and "JackKing" has been my favorite name ever sense.


----------



## drjongy

I always call 'em snakes. Don't they refer to them as Jacks in Canada?


----------



## Mud15

the lil ones we call snakes otherwise just northerns


----------



## D_Hage

same here, little guys are snakes others are just northern


----------

